# Haunted House day 1



## chinclub (Oct 6, 2011)

The first building has been emptied out and the flagging tape has gone up to mark the walls. Next week we will bring in the first load of pallets and begin construction. I am very happy with the layout of the first room. I want to get the inner walls put up before the outside walls so that we will have some breeze while we work in the 100 degree days. Once we get it all dried in I can begin working on some of the larger props I want to build.

View attachment 117302


----------



## Creep Master (Sep 19, 2011)

cool cant wait to see how you do it haunt on !!!!!


----------

